# Couple more of Nelson



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

It is soooo hard getting pictures of him. Hence why I hardly have any. That and I'm so busy doing stuff with him, I don't think of the camera half the time. But here are more pictures of him sleeeeeping!!! With his big brother, literally BIG brother. He is 17lbs!!!










Thats about the only time they can be near each other. Nelson is usually chasing after Spencer. Or Spencer is teasing him with tail that leads to an invitation of playing that Spencer doesn't want. And results in Spencer running upstairs to safety or over the baby gate into the other room.

But they really do LOVE each other!!! 










As long as Nelson is calm and or asleep :HistericalSmiley: But it's baby steps...we'll get there...hopefully.










There's my boo bear!!! He loves to pose.



Nelson says HIIIIIIIII everyone on Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nelson is soooo cute, and Spencer has those big gorgeous blues...pretty boy! I' sure they will be BFF in no time.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Nelson and Spencer are so beautiful, adorable and cuddly looking!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL - Your last photo caused me to shout out an expletive at how adorable that boy is! Holy Moly! The interaction you describe between Nelson and Spencer reminds me of when we first brought home Miss Tchelsi. She and her brother cat, MonkeyFace, were exactly the same way. Monkey passed a couple of years ago ... I think Tchelsi still misses their dysfunctional relationship and antics.

Your pix are great; thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sooooo cute!!!!! They will be "Buds" in time....maybe!!  

Our first Maltese, Bogey, was a pal to our cat, Merton. Mert taught Bogey to sleep on the back of the couch on his back!!! What a pic with Mert asleep on his back and Bogey just in front of him and both balanced on their backs.
I will post that pic sometime.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw I just ADORE that last picture! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww Amanda, Nelson and Spencer are so cute! 

These are amazing photos of them! Seems like they love eachother!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

nelson and spencer are sooo cute together! :wub: :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Awww...they are so cute together. :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

what an adorable couple


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Absolutely adorable siblings. They are lucky to have each other to look out for.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

WOW! Adorable!!!

Is that a Ragdoll cat?? I had one for years and it took a little time for her to get on with the pups! Beautiful pics!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That little face is precious!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Spencer is one beautiful cat! They look so cute together! 
Nelson is a doll :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Nelson you are a cutie  and awwws his big brother is precious too lol loved his sleeping position in that first pic

Kat


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Baby nelson is a doll :wub: :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Nelson is such a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cats and dogs sleeping together,isn't that a sign of the Apocalypse? 

Caught in the act... sick I know...










That's so cute,our furkids love their kitty cat and he loves them,they play and nap together. Our cat Harry is a big boy every bit of 17 pounds,he dwarfs our Malts...


----------

